# Folders:New -bigadv Rig, do I go 1156 or 1366?



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm throwing together another -bigadv rig. I want your opinions on whether I should go 1156 or 1366. I currently am running a i7-860/P55 Sli FTW and I am experiencing good production. I can get into another 1156 rig for $300 out of pocket(CPU & Mobo). I already have 4gb Ram/HD/Water Cooling/PSU. If I choose 1366, I will need to buy another stick of ram and total out of pocket will be approx $350. Power consumption is a factor, so I am already leaning to 1156. I'm swinging by a MicroCenter next week to pick up the CPU, so I must make a decision. Mobo will come from Newegg Open Box. Give me your honest opinions. 

Thanks in advance guy's!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2010)

You're leaning more towards another i7-860 with what you already have so that is a no brainer there. But if you would like to venture to the i7-9XXX land I might have a BPU/MOBO/RAM combo for you depending if Fits trades me his 920 D0 for my Xeon.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 15, 2010)

Common rigs help with troubleshooting and durability for the lifespan.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You're leaning more towards another i7-860 with what you already have so that is a no brainer there. But if you would like to venture to the i7-9XXX land I might have a BPU/MOBO/RAM combo for you depending if Fits trades me his 920 D0 for my Xeon.


Make me an offer I cannot refuse


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Make me an offer I cannot refuse




I'm waiting for fits to see if he's still trading me his 920 D0 for my E5530


----------



## Disparia (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems to me that there is only one option...







What? Only $14K in CPUs 


Anyhoo, I'm mentally willing this trade to happen, because you know you want to end up with both system eventually


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Seems to me that there is only one option...
> 
> http://theburnerishot.com/photo/Xeon-X7560-FAH.png
> 
> ...



crazy stuff!


----------

